# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Putting A Makers Mark On A Knife

## crashdive123

Here's one way to do it.  I use an electro-chemical etching process.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks for showing us how it works!

----------


## Skinner

Darnit Now Another thing to Get .Been Hammer Punching On My End .

----------


## crashdive123

This is just one way.  Stamping them is another.

----------


## Pal334

Very nice, I never knew how it was done

----------


## Cousin-IT

a quick way to show up the mark would be to rub it with your thumb (provided you didn't recently scrub it REAL REAL hard) the dirt/dead skin cell/and whatever get in the grove. learnt that from a teacher for putting your name on pens  :Smile: 

-you could do that with a car battery too right?

----------

